# Έκφραση "στη συνέχεια"



## alsims (Dec 5, 2017)

Διερωτώμαι γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η τάση -- μανία θα έλεγα -- στο να χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, σε βαθμό κατάχρησης, την έκφραση "στη συνέχεια" αντί της απλής λέξης "μετά" (ακόμη και "κατόπιν, ύστερα,...) Σε όλες τις δυτικές γλώσσες χρησιμοποιούνται μικρές λέξεις: after, apres, dopo, nach (ακόμη και στα Γερμανικά που "φημίζονται" για τις μακριές λέξεις). Και αναφέρομαι στη χρήση αυτής της έκφρασης όχι στην λογοτεχνία ή σε επίσημα κείμενα, αλλά σε απλά κείμενα όπως απλές οδηγίες χρήσης, εγχειρίδια, ...

Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος που "οργιάζει" η χρήση του "στη συνέχεια" ή πρόκειται για μεταδοτική ασθένεια που ξεκίνησε από κάποια πολύπλοκα μυαλά;


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2017)

alsims said:


> Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος που "οργιάζει" η χρήση του "στη συνέχεια" ή πρόκειται για μεταδοτική ασθένεια που ξεκίνησε από κάποια πολύπλοκα μυαλά;



Κυρίως φταίει που το Google Translate μεταφράζει έτσι το _then_. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι ένδειξη γκουγκλομετάφρασης.

Mix the flour and butter, then add the eggs. Ανακατέψτε το αλεύρι και το βούτυρο, στη συνέχεια προσθέστε τα αυγά.

https://translate.google.com/?langpair=en|el#en/el/Mix the flour and butter, then add the eggs.


----------



## Themis (Dec 5, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι σημαντικό ρόλο έπαιξε η καθαρεύουσα, που αφόριζε το απλό, σύντομο και λαϊκό και λάτρευε τις περικοκλάδες, κατά προτίμηση στη δοτική. Έτσι βρήκε πολύ μεγάλη διάδοση το "εν συνεχεία" στον λόγιο και επίσημο λόγο. Εν συνεχεία :inno: το "εν συνεχεία" μεταφέρθηκε μηχανικά στη δημοτική, που έχει κι αυτή λόγιο και επίσημο λόγο ο οποίος λατρεύει τις περικοκλάδες στην αιτιατική. Βοήθησε βέβαια και η μεταφραστική αντιστοίχιση με διάφορα "following" και "à la suite de". Στη συνέχεια :inno: βάλαμε πιπέρι και στα λάχανα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2017)

Εγώ, να πω την αμαρτία μου, δεν έχω αντιληφθεί ότι γίνεται υπερβολική χρήση αυτής της έκφρασης. Πιστεύω ότι τη χρειαζόμαστε, αυτήν κι όλες τις παρόμοιες (_μετά_, _κατόπιν_, _ύστερα_, _έπειτα_, και όποιαν άλλη...) για να διανθίσουμε το λόγο μας, γραπτό ή προφορικό. Με μέτρο, εννοείται. Δηλαδή, όπως και το κάθε τι σ’ αυτή τη ζωή, να μην το παρακάνουμε. :)


Υ.Γ. (Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα): Εμένα, απ’ την άλλη, υπάρχει μία λεξούλα που πολύ με ενοχλεί: το _επιπρόσθετα_ (ή _επιπροσθέτως_). Που πολλαπλασιάζεται επικίνδυνα πάνω στον πλανήτη, καθώς ξεχειλίζει από τα μαθητικά γραπτά. Τα παιδιά τη διδάσκονται στο μάθημα της έκθεσης/έκφρασης σε μια από τις (τόσες πολλές) συνταγές ως «συγκολλητικό» περιόδων, και τη μεταχειρίζονται τυποποιημένα και άκριτα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 14, 2017)

Ίσως, ακόμα περισσότερο, να χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλες λέξεις για να εντυπωσιάσουν τους μεγάλους; Σίγουρα δεν βλάπτει το να μαθαίνει νέες λέξεις το παιδί, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι ορισμένοι γονείς και δάσκαλοι επιβραβεύουν περισσότερο τα προφανή (περίπλοκο λεξιλόγιο) απ' ό,τι τα σημαντικά (σωστή χρήση απλού λεξιλογίου).


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2017)

Δεδομένου ότι οι μεγάλοι, δηλαδή οι ηλικίες που σήμερα έχουν παιδιά στο σχολείο, δεν γνώριζαν, και μάλλον εξακολουθούν να μην γνωρίζουν, την πολυσύλλαβη λέξη _ευδοκίμηση_, μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο αυτό που λες Δούκα. 

Υ.Γ. Αν είναι πολύ δυσνόητο το πιο πάνω, να σου εξηγήσω τι είναι η αρωγή κι η ευδοκίμηση ή μάλλον η ευδοκοίμηση μιας ολόκληρης γενιάς.


----------



## lalitor (Dec 20, 2017)

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν υπάρχει κάποια σύνδεση του γεγονότος που θα αναφέρω αμέσως τώρα, αλλά αν υπάρχει τότε δεν είναι να απορεί κανείς. Έχετε προσέξει ότι τελευταία το "καλή συνέχεια" πάει σύννεφο; Από ανθρώπους όλων των ειδών (φίλοι, υπάλληλοι, απλοί γνωστοί και άλλοι) αλλά και σε κάθε μορφή επικοινωνίας. Και είναι και μεταδοτικό, δυστυχώς.

Και μία άλλη λεπτομέρεια που μπορεί να έχει κάποια σχέση με το θέμα, μπορεί και όχι. Στο σχολείο, στο μάθημα της έκθεσης, υπήρχε ο κανόνας που ανάγκαζε τα παιδιά να γράψουν μέχρι έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό λέξεων. Αυτός ο καταναγκασμός μας έκανε τελικά χαρούμενους που αντί για συμπυκνωμένο και όμορφο λόγο, σιγά σιγά αποκτούσαμε την συνήθεια να απλώνουμε τις λέξεις και να φλυαρούμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2017)

Το «καλή συνέχεια»είναι τωόντι φρέσκο πράγμα, αλλά προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ κακή ευχή. Καλή συνέχεια σε ό,τι κάνεις, στην ημέρα σου, στο οτιδήποτε. Βέβαια, περί ορέξεως...

Η έκθεση σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό λέξεων έχει ακριβώς τον σκοπό που περιγράφεις (ιδίως όταν το αντικείμενο της έκθεσης βοηθάει να φλυαρήσεις): Να μάθεις να γράφεις (και να μιλάς) συγκροτημένα και μέσα σε στενά περιθώρια. Να αναγκάζεσαι να αξιοποιείς ό,τι έχεις (εδώ: αριθμό λέξεων). Το σωστό είναι, μάλιστα, να μην έχεις ούτε _λιγότερες_ από τις απαιτούμενες λέξεις.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 20, 2017)

Και μένα μ' αρέσει το "καλή συνέχεια" αν και βλέπω ότι έχει μπει στο στόχαστρο εδώ και κάποιο καιρό. 
Πάντως πολύ φρέσκο πράγμα δεν είναι, όπως δείχνει μια απλή αναζήτηση σε ένα γνωστό μου φόρουμ... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2017)

Ε, φρεσκότατο είναι (γλωσσικά μιλώντας), ούτε εικοσαετίας... :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 21, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, φρεσκότατο είναι (γλωσσικά μιλώντας), ούτε εικοσαετίας... :)



Εχουμε καταλήξει αν είναι επιρροή από κάποιαν άλλη γλώσσα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2017)

Οι… Ταχυδρόμοι φταίνε. 

Σε Ταχυδρόμο του 1993:
Επιπλέον, σας προτείνουμε το κλασικό πια χταπόδι ρηγανάτο, τον μεγαλοπρεπή ξιφία σουβλάκι, τις υπέροχες γαρίδες σαφράν, τις τυρομπουκιές και, και... και... Ενα ποτηράκι ούζο και... καλή συνέχεια! Είναι τόσα πολλά τα καλά ουζερί της Αθήνας που, πραγματικά, θα ήταν δύσκολο να αναφερθούμε σε όλα αναλυτικά.

Σε Οικονομικό Ταχυδρόμο του 1996:
Μαύρο χιούμορ
Ο ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΗΣ του αεροπλάνου ανακοινώνει από το μεγάφωνο: - Σε λίγα λεπτά κάνουμε αναγκαστική προσγείωση. Σε όλους τους κολυμβητές ευχόμαστε καλή συνέχεια του ταξιδιού τους και αποχαιρετούμε όσους δεν ξέρουν κολύμπι.

Λέτε όμως, στα σοβαρά, να φταίνε οι ανακοινώσεις στα αεροπλάνα;


----------



## pontios (Dec 21, 2017)

.. και η πλησιέστερη φράση που αποδίδει το ίδιο νόημα (περίπου) στα Αγγλικά (while we're at it); .. keep on rolling? keep it rolling? keep up the good work? have a good one? let the good times roll? hope things continue smoothly for you?

*keep up the good work*

The phrase keep up the good work is used to encourage a person to continue doing the good things they are doing now.

*let the good times roll*. 

chiefly imperative) To have fun or live fully; may imply letting things that are going well proceed. Let the good times roll, everyone!


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι η έκφραση υπήρχε και παλιότερα, απλά έγινε πιο συχνή τελευταία. 
Όσο για τον αριθμό λέξεων, σε όλα τα πανεπιστήμια που έχω εργαστεί ο κανόνας είναι αν υπάρχει αριθμός λέξεων 10% πάνω και κάτω, γιατί να έχεις λιγότερα δεν έχεις περιλάβει στην απάντησή σου όλα τα απαιτούμενα, κι αν έχεις παραπάνω φλυαρείς. Αν σου λέει η ερώτηση να εξηγήσεις την έννοια του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος σε 200 λέξεις, είναι εμφανές ότι δεν αρκεί να απαντήσεις ότι είναι κίνηση ηλεκτρονίων, πρέπει να το αναλύσεις λίγο. Αλλά χωρίς να μπεις σε υπερβολική λεπτομέρεια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2017)

pontios said:


> .. και η πλησιέστερη φράση που αποδίδει το ίδιο νόημα (περίπου) στα Αγγλικά (while we're at it); .. keep on rolling? keep it rolling? keep up the good work? have a good one? let the good times roll? hope things continue smoothly for you?



Καλημέρα. Απλές επιλογές: Have a good one. Have a great day now.


----------



## pontios (Dec 22, 2017)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Απλές επιλογές: Have a good one. Have a great day now.



Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ .... ίσως και “enjoy the rest of the day”?


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2017)

pontios said:


> ίσως και “enjoy the rest of the day”?



Αμέ. Έχει και καλύτερη αντιστοιχία.


----------

